#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  P-Audio TM-8

## Contour

Hallo,

Ik ga beginnen met een nieuw subwoofer projectje. De gebruikte drivers zijn de TM-8 van P-Audio. Aangezien het hier gaat om zeer exotische drivers wil ik deze even aan jullie voorstellen:



Enige specificaties:

- Diameter 20cm / 8"
- vermogen 250W RMS / 500W Program
- Spoel 63mm doorsnede 30mm lang!
- gewicht 9,6kg (!) per stuk
- Fs=47 Hz, Qts=0.48, Vas=8.6 liter
- Extra spider aan de achterkant van de magneet

De kast wordt waarschijnlijk simpelweg gesloten met een inhoud van 40-60 liter voor 2 drivers (Qtc&lt;0.7) Vanzelfsprekend komt er een aktieve correctie om te compenseren voor de vroege lagetonen afval. Voordeel van het gesloten systeem is wel dat deze afval plaats vindt met slechts 12dB/okt in tegenstelling tot de 24db/okt voor een reflex systeem.

MVG Contour

----------


## MatthiasB

heb die speakers horen spelen op de music messe en ze klinken, nee ze KLINKEN :Wink: 

ik wil me trouwens een paar van die sd serie aanschaffen een 15" of zo echt leuke dingen hoor.

btw heb je ooit die 21" van de sd serie in het echt gezien 

een gigantische magneet

----------


## nightline

Ik al wel de SD-18 in m'n handen gehad en getest, deze heeft dezelfde magneet als die 21".
BL van 35!!! volgens fabrieks-gegevens, nou zet ik hier nog een beetje vraagtekens bij, maar hij gaat als de spreekwoordelijke brandweer. Erg leuke speaker voor een hoorn-geladen systeem.

Hee Contour succes met deze hele mooie speaker, wanneer mogen we komen luisteren? Mag ik vragen wat je voor die speakers hebt betaald?

Groeten

Jack

----------


## MatthiasB

nee hoor de 12 de 15 en de 18" hebben dezelfde magneet hoor de 21" heeft een reusachtige magneet 

ik zal de foto eens inscannen waneer ik er naast sta op de messe het beest weegt verdomd 30 kilo

----------


## - -Niels- -

Ziet eruit als een echte 'krachtpatser'! Mooi hoor... zal wel goed klinken

Groeten,

N!els

----------


## speakerfreak

is deze 8incher ook voor disco te gebruiken, zeer laag rendement, 85db.. en klein oppervlak, maar door de grote uitslag? 

voor mini pa :Wink:  feestjes tot 40man ofsow? prijs is nog wel te doen 137ex btw...


ben benieuwd

----------


## MatthiasB

wel speciaal die extra spider aan de achterkant

----------


## Contour

Voor info over de prijzen van P-Audio kijk eens op www.speakerstore.nl 

Richtprijs voor de TM-8 137 euro excl. BTW

Voor Tascam: in wat voor behuizing waren die speakers ingebouwd toen jij ze hebt horen spelen. Mijn berekeningen duiden om zeer compacte kasten danwel gesloten of basreflex.

MVG Contour

----------


## MatthiasB

goh als ik me niet vergis was dat gewoon een basreflexje maar ik ben het echt niet meer 100% zeker hoor

de kast was idd niet al te groot maar het klonk wel

bedankt trouwens voor de url te geven want wist geen verdeler van p-audio

ik zou me graag 2 sd 15's kopen  :Big Grin:  en vandaar badankt :Wink:

----------


## - -Niels- -

Valt deze wel onder 'subwoofer'? Want op de site staat dat dit een gewone 'woofer' is...

Misschien ook ietjes te laag frequentie-bereik voor een sub? Of heb ik het mis (kan namelijk ook!)

Groeten,

N!els

----------


## speakerfreak

huh, TE laag voor een sub? explain

----------


## nightline

Ik heb een adres waar die SD 15 verkocht wordt voor 166,00 euro excl.BTW is dit goedkoop of duur???

Groeten

Jack

----------


## MatthiasB

vrij goedkoop want op de site dat contour gaf kosten ze 250 exl. btw

----------


## nightline

Mail me maar even, dan hoef ik hier geen reclame te maken en kunnen we terug on-topic!!! :Wink:

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Tijd voor een update. Dit weekeinde heb ik flink doorgewerkt om een kastje in elkaar te bouwen, enkele gegevens:

- Afmetingen: hoogte 40cm, breedte 28cm, diepte 35cm (=40 liter)
- Drivers: B&C 8CX-21 + P-Audio TM-8
- Materiaal: 18mm MDF
- Lijm: Bison D4 constructielijm

De TM-8 driver is ondergebracht aan de achterzijde van de kast in een 10 liter gesloten kastje. De B&C driver zit in een 10 liter basrefelxkastje. Beide systemen zijn dus verenigd in een 40 liter kast. De kast is dus volledig fullrange, de aansturing is 3-weg aktief.

Maar hoe klinkt het nu? Ik heb pas kort geluisterd op lage vermogens maar het volgende valt op: de bas uit de TM-8 in gesloten kast klinkt zeer precies en enorm droog, zonder de TM-8 klinkt het kastje ook nog wel (-3dB op circa 70Hz) maar het gemis aan laag van de TM-8 is zeer goed merkbaar. Een niets vermoedende luisteraar zal zonder twijfel denken dat de grote Karlsons in mijn kamer ook mee staan te spelen. Van de week zal ik meer luisteren, dus meer info komt nog...

MVG Contour

----------


## - -Niels- -

Kan je misschien ook nog foto's maken van je kastje (met inhoud!)

Ik ben best benieuwd...

Groeten,
N!els

----------


## dokter dB

waarom geen passief membraan? ga je dieper met en kleinere kast (kost wel iets rendement bij het hogere sub, 60Hz ofzo) .. bij kleine kast worden de poorten te lang, en daar gaat juist een pass membraan heel tof... 
oppervlak van membraan moet liever wel groter zijn dan driver(s) anders een te laag rendement....

----------


## dokter dB

maar 10 liter is echt wel heel erg weinig....

----------


## Contour

Jazeker, 10 liter dat is echt helemaal niets! Ik kan me voorstellen dat sommige medeforumers jaloers zijn op deze  extreem kleine afmetingen. Dat is nog eens wat anders dan twee 230 liter 15" baskasten (die had ik dus eerst) die je nauwelijks kunt verschuiven of optillen!

Wat ik voorspelde gebeurde gisteren. Een vriend kwam even luisteren en onmiddelijk wees hij naar de grote 15" baskisten en vroeg: staan die ook aan? Waarop ik dus antwoorde: nee, maar kijk eens aan de achterkant van dat kleine kastje. Dan zie je dus die TM-8 zitten en die ziet er gewoon heel indrukwekkend uit, zelfs al is de enorme magneetstructuur in de kast verborgen.

Een ding is zeker, door de TM-8 in verhouding een beetje veel vermogen te geven (versterker van 900W RMS) kun je een enorme diepgang uit het kleine kastje toveren, die je met die compacte afmetingen niet direct in verband zou brengen.

Ik ben voorlopig tevreden met de klank dus een andere kast met een passief membraan zal er voorlopig niet komen. Maar op de smalle baffle die ik wil behouden (betere afstraling mid/hoog) is er geen plaats voor bijv. een 12" passieve konus, dan zou het dus enkel 10" worden (wordt ook krap) of zelfs dubbel 8"

MVG Contour

----------


## MatthiasB

die tm's gaan tot 12" he stop er zo een 1 ze kunnen dan denken dat werchter herleefd  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

Na wat meer luisteruurtjes kan er het volgende opgemerkt worden:

Dat de P-Audio TM-8 door zijn zeer lage rendement veel vermogen zou vragen kon op voorhand bedacht worden. In de praktijk bleek dat er nog wel meer vermogen nodig is om enige druk op te bouwen. De signaal leds op een Master DL-1800 branden toch wel bijna constant als je een beetje lekkere bas de kamer in wil brengen (dit wordt wel deels beter want 1 enkele TM-8 moet nu het laag doen voor 2x B&C coax)

De klank van de TM-8 in het monitorkastje is te vergelijken met een soort van InfraBass effect van Funktion One, dus echt het lage sub maar niet de klappen op de maag... Wellicht is het slim om de crossoverfrequentie wat omhoog te gooien van 70Hz naar bijv. 100Hz...

De versterking op het mid was een Yamaha P-1600 maar is nu vervangen door een DL-1200, de eerste indruk is een meer 'solid' geluid met een meer open karakter en vooral een mid dat minder fel is, beetje rustiger en meer volwassen zeg maar.

Al met al ben ik zeer tevreden over deze kleine kastjes. Grootste kick is wel het vermogen van die dingen, er staat nu 1500W RMS op 1 enkel kastje (900W sub, 400W mid, 200W hoog)

MVG Contour

----------


## MatthiasB

heb je soms foto's van de kast ?

----------


## Contour

Nee, helaas ik heb geen digitale camera maar stel je het volgende voor:

- MDF 18mm kastje afmetingen h=40 b=28, d=35
- Voorkant: B&C 8CX-21 coaxiale driver
- Achterkant: P-Audio TM-8 + basreflexsleuf afmetingen 1.67 x 24cm
- Aan de zijkant zit het inbouwplaatje voor de connectors

Het kastje is nog niet geschilderd (wellicht laat ik het ook wel gewoon zo) de aansluitingen wil ik met 2x speakon maar nu is het nog XLR + losse kabels door de reflexsleuf. Voor de duidelijkheid, die basreflex hoort dus bij de B&C driver...

MVG Contour

----------


## joe

Hmm.... is weer eens wat anders dan me apogee 3x3 toppen waar maar 1100w rms opstaan,, minder vermogen maar wel een vrachtwagen nodig om ze te vervoeren :Frown: 

foto,foto,foto,foto :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [8D][8D]
kben erugg.. nieuwsgierig naar je toppies


Groeten uit Holland,
Marco

----------


## Contour

Helaas heb ik geen digitale camera... Maar zo bijzonder zien ze er nu ook weer niet uit hoor! Gewoon rechthoekig met zowel aan de voor als achterkant een 8" woofer. Meer indrukwekkend is het geluid dat deze jongens kunnen produceren. Ik heb het nog niet vol open gehad (buren helaas) maar zo'n bas zou je waarschijnlijk eerder aan een 12" of 15" basluidspreker doen denken en een veel grotere kast.

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

De eerste foto's zijn beschikbaar:









Gebruikte apparatuur:

- Master DL-1800
- Master DL-1200
- Yamaha P-1600
- Rane AC23B
- Behringer 8024 Ultracurve
- Mackie DFX-6 mixer

De baskasten onder de monitors zijn gebouwd volgens het Karlson principe, de gebruikte driver komt van Beyma.

MVG Contour

----------


## MatthiasB

yup das klein  :Big Grin: 


en komt er wat druk van die kastjes ??

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:en komt er wat druk van die kastjes ??







> citaat:maar niet de klappen op de maag...



Maareh; leuke (mooie) foto's!!!

----------


## Pulse

Ik neem aan dat vroeger die 10/1 hoorngeladen top op die karlsons stond ?
Wel enorm verschil kwa rendement met die kast die je nu hebt gemaakt.
Maarja als je zo een amprack hebt staan voor thuis dan mag het wel wat vermogen slikken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Vroeger stond inderdaad die 10/1 hornloaded topkast op die Karlson. De TM-8 monitor is ongeveer 94dB/1w/1m in het middenregister terwijl die hoornkast &gt;105dB wist te noteren, aardig verschil dus. Maar op je kamer heb je die 105dB niet nodig, 94dB is ruim voldoende, dan kunnen zelfs lichte versterkers al volstaan. Ga na wat 800W mid en 400W hoog doet...

De voorkant van de monitors is bedekt met circa 13mm dik wolvilt dat met dubbelzijdige tape is bevestigd. Het wolvilt gaat reflecties op de baffle (voorkant speakerkast) tegen zodat er minder interferenties optreden. Doel is de ruimtelijkheid van het geluidsbeeld te verbeteren.

Maak je alsjeblieft geen zorgen of er wel voldoende basdruk is... Vandaag nog even getest (echt niet zoveel vermogen) en de hele kamer stond te schudden. Slag van de TM-8 was toen ongeveer 6mm piek-piek, terwijl deze 22mm piek-piek lineair kan maken en 60mm piek-piek maximaal (volgens fabrikant) De TM-8 wordt onder de 70Hz aangestuurd en met de parametrische equalizer heb ik een boost van 6dB bij 40Hz ingesteld. Op die manier klinkt het echt ongeloofelijk diep. Maar alleen ook dan als die lage tonen dus echt op de cd staan!

MVG Contour

----------


## speakerfreak

hmmm maar stel dat er 100watt rms opstaat? gaat dat nog of is het nix(vanwege lage gevoeligheid)  lijkt me namelijk opzich wel leuk voor thuis  :Smile:

----------


## Contour

Bedoel je 100W op het mid/hoog? Nou dan wordt je letterlijk uit je stoel geblazen, schatting van de SPL geeft dan: 94 + 10log(100)=114dB

Dat is rijkelijk veel voor thuis gebruik! 

Echter in het sub is het anders, daar ligt de gevoeligheid eerder onder de 85dB/1w/1m dan kom je met 100W uit op 105dB nog altijd niet onaardig maar je ziet nu wel duidelijk dat je voor het sub in verhouding ongeveer 10x zoveel vermogen nodig hebt om het klankbeeld in balans te houden. Dit komt overeen met de ervaring die ik nu met dit kastje heb.

Deze monitor is 3-weg aktief, een passief concept met een filterfrequentie van 70Hz is sowieso niet aan te raden vanwege de enorme kosten van zo'n filter. Het filter voor het mid/hoog kan wel passief worden uitgevoerd (zie schema HobbyHifi) zodat je dan op een bi-amp systeem uitkomt. De randappatuur is dus bij elkaar een stuk duurder dan de losse drivers en het kastje en lonend is dit waarschijnlijk alleen als je reeds in het bezit bent van deze apparatuur. Anders zou ik je liever een compleet passief concept willen aanraden.

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Kleine update:

De boost met de equalizer is nu +7dB bij 35Hz. De responsie op de RTA lijkt nu vlak te lopen tot onder de 30Hz... Bij het bekijken van een DVD hoor je eigenlijk pas echt wat dit betekent... De meeste audio cd's bevatten deze lage tonen op zeer laag opgenomen niveau. Om die 30Hz dan goed hoorbaar te maken moet je het geheel wel erg ver gaan opendraaien waardoor het dus wat hard wordt aan de oortjes. Ja, of je moet alleen naar het sub gaan luisteren  :Wink: 

BTW: op 55Hz heb ik een 3/60 oktaaf notch filter geplaatst van -24dB om een enorme room-mode weg te krijgen. Deze onstaat in mijn kamer door de parallele wanden die ongeveer 3.1 meter uit elkaar liggen. Deze kamer resonantie bleek je dus heel exact te kunnen berekeken met de simpele relatie:

f = c/ (L x 2)

Waarin f de frequentie, c de geluidssnelheid en L de halve golflengte:

f = 344 / (3.1 x 2) = 55Hz

Vreemd genoeg is de staande golf tussen vloer en plafond veel minder aanwezig...

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Laatste update:

Crossover frequentie op het sub is verschoven naar 90Hz, crossover tussen het mid/hoog is verschoven naar 1.74kHz. Eerste verandering laat de bas wat voller klinken, de tweede aanpassing zorgt ervoor dat het hoog minder snel schreuwerig wordt. Natuurlijk daarna wel even de looptijd correctie opnieuw ingesteld, deze is immers frequentie afhankelijk.

De op de foto afgebeelde Rane AC23B crossover is vervangen door een Behringer Ultradrive DCX 2496 processor. Dit vanwege de meer flexibele instelling en de hogere precisie bij het instellen (verschillen van 0.1 dB zijn met draaipotmeters latig voor elk kanaal gelijk te krijgen)

Verder zijn de kastjes afgelakt in een mooie lichtblauw tint.

MVG Contour

----------


## Jag

Heb je wel eens gemeten aan het systeem? Wel leuk concept trouwens om zo'n woofer in een klein doosje te doen in combinatie met een beetje correctie.
Ik heb zelf ook een 3weg actief systeem, maar dat is niet zo compact  :Smile:

----------


## mbottens

Waarom plaats je niet vier van die bassen in een pilaar luidspreker. door het koppeleffect (2 x 1 = 3dB) en (2 x 2 = 3 dB) samen dus 6dB extra kom je al op 4 x minder versterkervermogen uit. Volgens mij is dat ook nog eens kostenbesparend en het lijkt ook wel stoer. Dan moet je er nog een mid en hoog sectie boven bouwen maar dan heb je wel een geweldige pilaar speaker voor hifi. En reken maar dat dat hard kan.

----------


## speakerfreak

uhm tjah, ten 1ste, niet iedereen heb geld over :Wink:  en ten 2e, minder versterker vermogen nodig, maar wel weer extrat versterkers...

maar moet wel toegeven, lijkt me wel geil om te horen... en te zien :Wink:

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:uhm tjah, ten 1ste, niet iedereen heb geld over



Ik denk dat het versterkervermogen delen door 4 meer geld opleverd dan die extra 3 speakers kosten. En daarbij haal je ook nog eens een lagere frequentie met 4 stuks. Een voorbeeldje 3 extra tm-8jes kasten 500 euro, wat is het verschil tussen een versterker die 500Wrms levert en die 2000Wrms levert?

Het was helemaal niet mijn idee om hier zo serieus op in te gaan het leek me gewoon een leuk idee.

----------


## Jag

Bovendien trek je zoiezo al meer vermogen uit je versterker doordat je op een lagere impedantie draait.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Bovendien trek je zoiezo al meer vermogen uit je versterker doordat je op een lagere impedantie draait.



Dat ligt eraan als je ze samen naar 8ohm (2 serie en dat weer parallel) of 2ohm (alles parallel) schakeld.

Bij 4ohm of 8ohm zou ik zeggen: 4ohm maar 2ohm, dan daalt je dempingsfactor wel behoorlijk hoor.

----------


## Contour

Goede suggestie Martin!

Dit concept is door de firma Monacor verder uitgewerkt. Zij hebben een subwoofer gebouwd met daarin 4x Raptor 6 chassis. Dit chassis is qua uitvoering identiek met de TM-6 van P-Audio (de laatste is echter ruim een derde goedkoper) In deze subwoofer is een 250W RMS versterker module ingebouwd, lijkt mij een beetje erg weinig maar de recenties zijn lovend. De TM-8 die ik gebruik kan ongeveer 25mm in 1 richting uitwijken voordat de slag mechnische beperkt wordt. Daarmee verzet deze 8" woofer dus meer lucht dan de meeste 12" drivers... 

Grootste voordeel van 4 chassis is dat je kast ook 4x zo groot wordt. Wat is daar nu het voordeel van zul je denken? Nou daardoor krijgt de basreflex tunnen ineens weer normale maten. Een enkele TM-6 heeft zo'n kleine kast nodig dat je een enorme lange tunnel nodig zou hebben om de juiste tuning te bereiken.

Ik heb niet echt gemeten, alleen een RTA maar dat is dus maar op 31 frequenties. Met behulp hiervan heb ik wel de responsie zo vlak mogelijk gemaakt.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaatit concept is door de firma Monacor verder uitgewerkt. Zij hebben een subwoofer gebouwd met daarin 4x Raptor 6 chassis. Dit chassis is qua uitvoering identiek met de TM-6 van P-Audio (de laatste is echter ruim een derde goedkoper) In deze subwoofer is een 250W RMS versterker module ingebouwd, lijkt mij een beetje erg weinig maar de recenties zijn lovend. De TM-8 die ik gebruik kan ongeveer 25mm in 1 richting uitwijken voordat de slag mechnische beperkt wordt. Daarmee verzet deze 8" woofer dus meer lucht dan de meeste 12" drivers...



Dat klopt die P-audio's zijn goedkoper, maar ja monacor moet ze ook van P-audio kopen en er nog aan verdien. Bij monacor zijn ze eiglijk ook bedoeld voor de Car-Audio is dat bij P-Audio ook (ik heb daar namelijk geen catalogus van).

Monacor (Carpower) staat goed aangeschreven in de Car hifi wereld en dan vooral de Raptors. Eigelijk kunnen die mensen dus beter voor P-Audio gaan (Inclusief ik, want ook in de auto moet lawaai genoeg aanwezig zijn als DJ/speakerbouwer).

Dan een leuk hifi kastje naar mijn mening:

Een pilaar met voor het laag 4 x de P-Audio TM-8 want die is 4ohm waardoor je weer op 4ohm terecht komt (2parallel en die weer in serie). en dan voor het mid 2 6inchers van bijvoorbeeld B&C (6PEV13). en als je dan voor het hoog er een 1,4" hoorntje in gooit dan heb je een leuke hifi kast naar mijn mening (1200W rms in een pilaar van 25cm breed ongeveer 40cm diep en ongeveer 130 cm hoog) 

Dan kun je ook wel eens een feestje geven.

Kosten: ongeveer 700 euro per pilaar zonder filters, maar wat kost een goede hifi speaker per setje? 2000 euro ben je zo kwijt en die gaan niet zo hard.

----------


## michiel

Dat word nou niet echt hifi denk ik... Je moet het wel een beetje reeel houden, hifi is geen pa, en hoeft dat niet te zijn ook. Als je die centen in echte goede hifi componenten steekt kun je klankmatig veel meer uithalen denk ik. 

Wat de monitotjes van contour betreft. Ik heb ze een tijdje geleden tussen neus en lippen door even mogen horen. Eigenlijk te kort om er iets zinnigs over te zeggen, maar voldoende voor een eerste indruk.

Je zou serieus denken dat er ergens in de kamer een mooie sub staat mee te spelen. Voor het formaat komt er gewoon VEEL en vooral LAAG laag uit. 
Klankmatig was het niet verkeerd. Niet helemaal mijn ding, ik blijf gewoon bij m'n grote membramen! Maar ik stond verstelt van wat zo'n klein speakertje teweeg kon brengen.

----------


## Contour

Klopt inderdaad Michiel, en toen stond er echt nog niet zoveel vermogen achter. Volgens mijn simulaties zal de konusuitwijking bij 900W RMS ongeveer 19mm naar 1 kant zijn, dat is behoorlijk extreem maar deze drivers moeten dat kunnen hebben mechanisch. Op dat punt zou de spoel juist de poolplaat verlaten... maar ach bij 900W RMS brandt de spoel toch wel door denk ik...

Maar het kan dus nog stukken harder, geloof me maar!

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Klopt inderdaad Michiel, en toen stond er echt nog niet zoveel vermogen achter. Volgens mijn simulaties zal de konusuitwijking bij 900W RMS ongeveer 19mm naar 1 kant zijn, dat is behoorlijk extreem maar deze drivers moeten dat kunnen hebben mechanisch. Op dat punt zou de spoel juist de poolplaat verlaten... maar ach bij 900W RMS brandt de spoel toch wel door denk ik...
> 
> Maar het kan dus nog stukken harder, geloof me maar!
> 
> MVG Contour



Dat het harder kan geloof ik graag. Maar klank matig heb ik die middag eigenlijk iets heel raars beleeft.
Je zou haast zeggen dat geluid gewoon geluid is. Zoals ik al zei klinken die kleine bass drivers goed (lekker strak en lekker laag), maar toch is de "sound" van die dingen compleet anders dan de 15"ers die ik hier heb liggen.
Het is dan wel een erg kromme verijking aangezien ik de TM 8 en mijn 15" TC sound in totaal andere ruimtes heb gehoord, maar ik kreeg toch het idee dat er bij de TM 8 iets niet aanwezig was wat ik bij de TC sound wel heb. Ik ga er voor 90% an uit dat het gewoon de liters zijn. De Tc sound heb ik in verschillende kasten gestoken; 150 liter gelsoten, 100 liter gesloten, dipole, 270 liter TL. Stuk voor stuk vele malen groter dan de monitortjes. 
Alles wat ik tot nu toe ben tegen gekomen ondersteunt mijn mening dat je voor goede laagweergave veel volume nodig hebt volledig. Niet dat de TM 8 slecht klinkt, maar ik heb gewoon liever de ouderwetse bak beesten. (wat ik ten minste na de korte luister sectie bij Contour over zijn  speakers kan zeggen)

Contour, misschien leuk om eens wat naast elkaar te zetten?? Ik heb so wie so intresse om eens wat meer tijd te nemen om de Tm 8 goed te beluisteren. Ik heb het gevoel dat ik nog niet genoeg heb gehoord om een goed oordeel over deze kleine bass monsters te geven.

----------

